# Coke Heart



## capsoda (Feb 22, 2006)

This is a makers mark {?} on the side of a pyro glazed Coke Cola bottle. the only other mark is 1. 14. There is also a dot right under the one. Nothing on the bottom. A heart in a circle with wings is the mark I am curious about.

 I have sent email inquires to a couple of the supposed top Coke Gurus and have been asked to send the bottle for there personal inspection and opinion because they haven't seen one before. Yeah right. 

 I have also been offered $400 for it by a local Coke collector that I have known for years and who is the biggest tight wad I know.

 These events lead me to beleave that I need to hang onto this bottle until I can find out more about it.

 Got any ideas?


----------



## capsoda (Feb 28, 2006)

Any ideas at all Coke fans.[&:] Anything?


----------



## capsoda (Mar 19, 2006)

Nothing on the Coke heart?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 26, 2006)

Still lookin. Anyone? Man I may have to sell it to the tight wad and buy some SS cokes.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Warren, have you tried these people, They have a variation of a heart but not much info.
 That's the best I can get but I'm still looking. I didn't want you to think your being ignored. Can you put up a few more pics, maybe of the whole thing too. I was trying with a ribbon-heart, snake, banner but still came up empty. Good luck, Eric
http://www.cokebottles.de/framesr3.htm 

 Oops, I guess you have to scroll to United States first


----------



## capsoda (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Eric, Thanks. Here are a couple of pics.It is very close to the mold mark on that site. I never noticed they had mold marks on the newer bottles. This is the only one out of two full cases that a guy gave me in a lot of bottles that I bought that didn't have a city on the bottom and a mark on the side other than the standered date. The bottle is most probably from the seventies since the store they came from closed then.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 26, 2006)

The bottom. I had looked through that site before and didn't notice the mold marks. Some of her info is confusing and some is incorrect but all in all not to shabby. I better get this thing sold before he changes his mind.LoL


----------



## towhead (Jun 27, 2006)

Capsoda-I can't see the heart picture real clearly....but have done a "zillion" searches.... hearts, wings, stamps, embossed, seals, insignia.... NOTHING!  However, I am wondering, is it possible that it is a Valentine's Day Coke bottle?? A heart and maybe cupids wings???


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2006)

You probably knew this stuff.
 Years: Mid 70's - 1984
 Important Words On Bottle: "RETURN FOR DEPOSIT & MONEY BACK BOTTLE"
 Description: Hobbleskirt, 6 1/2 oz., painted label, crown sealed, returnable
 Historical Notes: First use of deposit information on bottle. "Return For Refund" always above Coca-Cola and "Money Back Bottle" always above Coke. 
 Cridit to http://www.sodamuseum.bigstep.com/generic34.html


----------



## capsoda (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeap Eric, Found that but thanks just the same. It is odd that it is almost like some of the other mold marks except for the wings. They kinda look like a heart cut in half and one half was put on each side of the center heart.


----------



## fsmithx (Jun 28, 2006)

Warren..here is one that I have. Does it look similar to yours?   Fred


----------



## capsoda (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Fred, that is the closest I have seen but yours has extra detail top and bottom that mine doesn't have.


----------



## fsmithx (Jun 29, 2006)

Warren....I think this is one more like yours.  It doesn't haave the details on top of the heart. 

 Fred


----------



## capsoda (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey Fred, *THATS IT.* Got any idea where it came from. I got rid of hundreds of 60s and 70s coke bottles and only found one like it. Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fsmithx (Jun 30, 2006)

Warren...I'm not sure of the origin but I got a bunch of bottles out of Tenneessee and another bunch out of Maryland. I found 4 with hearts out of each group. I look for 'cheap' bottles to make hummingbird feeders with. I use beer, juice, olive oil and soda bottles. If it is a plain bottle, I cut something out of copper and paint it. For soda bottles, I let the bottle be the decoration.   Fred


----------



## capsoda (Jun 30, 2006)

Thats pretty cool Fred. My wife likes the apple juice jar you used. She has one in her collection.LoL Hers is apple juice and is a little older. 1920


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2006)

I just found one of these today. Sorry the pic isn't great. This is the first one I have seen out of hundreds of Coke bottles. ~Jim


----------



## randiellison (Sep 24, 2006)

-I found that heart with wings in a circle on the side of a a Silver dollar city, NC bottle that is a "commerative" bottle denoting the cityhood , 1890 -1990  The code on side has the numbers  0 - 10 as well with a dot in front of the 0.  It is an ALC.  I found this bottle listed at Bottleworld with a value of 15 dollars.  As I am new to this, don't know if this is accurate or of any help to the coke heart hunt you all  are on.[]  
  Randi


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 1, 2021)

It is Mexican manufacturers mark. Supposed to be an M and a V entwined. Look at Villiers Monterrey glass Monterrey, Mexico.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

